# Gaggia baby class sto working



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi there!

I own a Gaggia Baby class made in Romania (sadly not in Italy) and bough on 2012 so 3 years ago. The machine has worked well until now when hot water has stopped coming out from cofee dispenser, so I have disassembled the boiler and I have fouded that it was very dirty of limestone and old cofee everywhere. The shower disc in particolary was very dirty. After cleaning everything with water and limescale I have mounted everything back together. Now I can get hot water and steam from the pannarello but I still can't get cofee from the dispancer. If I put the filter with cofee powder inside there is no flux at all otherwise if I start the machine with no filter I can see just a few water drops coming out. Also the noise that I heard is different from the usual one, it's thud. What could it be?


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

no one?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Has it ever been back flushed ? Have you back flushed it regularly using puly caff or cafiza ?

If not

I would try back flushing it using a blank basket and some cafiza.

If little water is coming from the group head add some hot water to the blank basket and 3 grams of caviza : it will need to build up pressure to get the water back up into the head so may take a good few attempts. It may need to be left to soak in for 30 minutes or so, so go through the back flushing procedure and then stop, turn the machine off, go back after a short while, turn it back on, add some more water and cafiza to the portafiler (because it will have evaporated by then) and try again, this may help dissolve the particles which may be blocking it.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

If it has been fully disassembled and cleaned, I would pick it as more a solenoid problem than a cleaning issue. If the solenoid is either dead or the valve stuck you will get this presentation.


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

I don't know if we are talikng about the same thing but I have used this, many times (even now ):


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> If it has been fully disassembled and cleaned, I would pick it as more a solenoid problem than a cleaning issue. If the solenoid is either dead or the valve stuck you will get this presentation.


Which is why ive suggested maybe the OP has never back flushed and the solenoid could be stuck.

There is a difference between de scaling and back flushing. When de scaling a blank basket isnt used so the solenoid valve doesnt get any benefit.

Please watch the video in post 7 of this link, It explains it better than I can.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23587-Urnex-Cafiza-2-900g-%A38-on-Amazon&highlight=cafiza

I have add libbed the bit below because usually people do the back flushing as a preventative measure rather than a cure.



Jumbo Ratty said:


> If little water is coming from the group head add some hot water to the blank basket and 3 grams of caviza : it will need to build up pressure to get the water back up into the head so may take a good few attempts. It may need to be left to soak in for 30 minutes or so, so go through the back flushing procedure and then stop, turn the machine off, go back after a short while, turn it back on, add some more water and cafiza to the portafiler (because it will have evaporated by then) and try again, this may help dissolve the particles which may be blocking it.


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

OK I have seen this video





 but I don't have that particolar filter to do back flushing


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

This is the cheapest I could find one for

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281705392845?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&var=580711411113&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Also the cafiza powder cheapest I could find it for, its different from de scaler so you might need some of this too.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331330670142?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

total spend £12.42

Now this is only a suggestion im making as to what could be the trouble, but seeing as how you dont have a blank basket so have never back flushed I reckon it could fix it. It wont work like a miracle straight away seeing as how little water is coming out of the portafilter and it needs to build up pressure to get the powder solution to go back inside the solenoid. So try the procedure I have described above and you might have success (id like to think so)


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

You also need to dismantle the solenoid and fully clean. Follow the link on my site. It leads to the wiki page on here.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> You also need to dismantle the solenoid and fully clean. Follow the link on my site. It leads to the wiki page on here.


Agreed. If the OP is happy enough to dismantle the machine to begin with, taking apart the solenoid would be more efficient than backflushing.


----------



## light87 (Oct 4, 2013)

Actually I have bringed it to a technician, he has already disassembled it and he has asked me 42 euro to change all the seals and to cleanup the solenoid valve. I think that I'll leave it to him.

This time I'll pay for fix my Gaggia but I have been actually tempted to change it; the only problem is that, for what I have seen, to have something better than the Gaggia baby class, I have to really spent a lor more money. Maybe the only brand that have some domestic machine under 1000 euro is "La Pavoni". The choise with "La Pavoni" could be between a lever model and this one http://eshop.lapavoni.com/en/2-power-machines/probar-pbr.html but they are 2 different things.

P.S. In effect I live near "La Marzocco" factory but they are so expensive that I couldn't effort one even going directly to them!


----------



## PJC (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi,

sorry, I realise this is a fairly old thread, but I only joined the forum a few days ago and have been looking through older posts, particularly any relating to the Gaggia Baby Class, as that's the machine I have.

I saw something (not sure if it was somewhere in this forum or elsewhere) that the Gaggia Baby Class should not be back flushed as it doesn't have the requisite solenoid/valve (unlike the Classc) and back flushing could cause significant damage.

I'd purchased the blank filter basket and Cafiza online recently and looked up videos online to see how to do the back flush. I was concerned though, as all the examples i saw showed the 'Classic' which during the back flush deposited liquid from a vertical tube int the drip tray. The Baby Class doesn't have such a tube.

i hope I've explained my query clearly enough, I'm very far from being any kind of expert and had resigned myself to just not using the cleaner and basket I'd bought for back flushing, but now I'm wondering again. Is backflushing possible/recommended for the Gaggia Baby Class?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The Baby Class has a solenoid valve that vents into the drip tray as far as I am aware.

Use the blank basket to test it with just water if you want to confirm- you should still get a little jet of water coming into the drip tray.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15353-Can-I-back-flush-my-Baby-Gaggia


----------

